# camping question



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have one of those portable corrals, I've never used it. It runs off of a battery operated charger. I bought if off of a friend fairly cheap thinking it would be great. Then I read some storys about horses running through them. You really should get her used to being high lined. Will she do ok if she can put her head down to eat?
We high line ours when we camp. Thats just running a heavy rope tied high up over the horses head and tieing them to it. We usually try to park near a tree and run it from the trailer to the tree or if you can find them from tree to tree. You have to check with the camp to see if they allow this. Some places do allow picket lines to be tied to trees some don't. We use an old cinch for a "tree saver". Just wrap the cinch around the tree and then attach the rope through the buckels. Most places will allow tying to trees if you use a tree saver. 
We put the horses back in the trailer at night. Vida will even occasionally lay down in there, though it scares the crap out of me. 
Some friends of mine carry lightweight panels with them. They have those heavy brackets that you use to hang a gate from attched to the side of their trailer and hang them from that. The lay out of my trailer doesn't allow that (I wouldn't be able to open the side doors) so we just high line. 
Here is a photo of a trip from last fall. You can see the cinch on the tree and we tie them just long enough that they can put their head down to eat hay. We just throw it on the ground. 








Some campgrounds have equestrian camping areas. Those are great when you can find them. They usually have some sort of horse containment already set up. Anything from pipe pens to posts for high lining to to just hitching rails at each campsite. 
Take a muck bucket or something to put poo in and a fork with you. most places require that you clean the poop out of the campsite before you leave. They usually just want it moved someplace else you don't have to take it home with you :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

When he go camping we bring our electric fencer that runs off of solar power! It's great!  We've never had a problem with our horses in that!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

his really cool guy out of dodge who does a lot of trail rides, he's invited us a on a upcomming trail rides, just have to be confedent that abby can stand tied for longer then 10 mins, we are working on that every day.....maybe it's just me....the horse trailer i'm looking at getting has a battery for it's lights so i was thinking of rigging a electric fence up that way. if i do go trailing this year it would be abby and i only, that way i can take the devider down and make it like a box stall at night.


----------



## ponycrony (May 16, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but I wouldn't advise running a fence off of the trailer battery. Fence chargers have a pulse of energy whereas a regular battery would give a constant stream of juice. 

I hope you have fun camping!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i was talking to my husband about that......he just look aat me like a was gazoo from the flintstones...when i get that look i know it was a dumb idea


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I think I shoulda kept this thread hidden from my hubby. :? I think we are camping this weekend with our horses.... I'm a bit nervous, we haven't done this before and our horses are not the dependable steeds I had hoped for yet. We are going to camp on some friends of our's land AND we will be with other horsey people so, not to hijack this thread but, any other suggestions that I should know about would be totally and completely wonderful!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

A red ribbon on the tail :lol: Its the universal sign that "this horse kicks" I put one on VIda when we ride with a group just to keep people from riding up our butt. She only kicks at geldings though :lol: 
Your doing it the right way though. The first time, its much wiser to go someplace close to home. That way if you forget something its no big deal to run and get it. Its good training and you can start a list of things that might be handy for next time. 
The first time we went horse camping it was with our old trailer. We were only 5 miles from home. Sassafras got a lead rope caught under one of the latchs that holds the door closed and broke it. We had to take the horses home one at a time. Thank God we were close. We never tied her like that again.


----------



## ponycrony (May 16, 2008)

Carry a good pocket knife on you for emergencies if a horse gets tangled and bring an extra halter/leadrope. And a comfortable camp chair.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Vida! The land we are camping on is Papa Myrl's lol....He has horses too. And a close friend of the family  I figured its better to try it in a pasture than in the great wide open. The only thing I am really worried about it that our horses have been very undependable lately.  on the other hand we will be with some folks that won't be afraid to hop on and ride the snot out of 'em for us greenies! I just really don't like being "out of control" I am not always good at rolling with the punches. I can, don't get me wrong, I just don't like it and my insides get all jumbled up! :roll:


Adding knife to my list! My hubby always carries one, I just forget sometimes.


----------



## ponycrony (May 16, 2008)

It's always nice to have other knowledgeable people around when camping with horses, but hopefully your horses will be good for you this weekend. Have fun!


----------

